# Fender cover for 68 GTO



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Realize this is rather generic, but does anyone have a recommendation for a good fender cover for our GTO. I've been using a big thick towel, but it doesn't stay on. It's on the floor more than on the fender. Thanks!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The towel thing isn't working for me either so I am ordering a pair of these GTO grippers.

http://performanceyears.com/catalog/gtocat.pdf

Page 5

I can't recommend them since I don't have them yet but they have to be better than the towel.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I use these. They are made in the U.S.A as well: https://www.opgi.com/gto/1965/gifts-apparel/car-accessories/PADLFC4/

They also sell one called Fender Grippers with the GTO logo as well and they do stick on the fender and you have to peel them off but they leave residue on the paint that will clean off.


----------

